# King Cab Rear Speakers



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I just replaced the deteriorating rear speakers in my 97 King Cab and I found a cheap alternative. Auto Zone has a speaker (AW-650SP) that sells for $15. They are labeled as '5" - 5.25" Original Factory Replacement'. All you need to do is trim the tabs on the cardboard rim gasket so that the speaker will fit inside the speaker grills. I think they will clear the jump seats that way but I went ahead and flattened the metal tabs as well just to be sure. Next I put them into the holes in the back of the cab, rotated them so the tabs didn't interfear with any of the existing holes, marked and drilled for three mounting screws and mounted them to the cab. I left the screws slightly loose so that I could move them to adjust for the speaker grills. Once everything was lined up I tightened the screws and installed the grills. Don't forget to hook up the speaker wires. :crazy:

They sound every bit as good as the original speakers, except without the rattle from the rotten cones, and they sure didn't break the bank.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice post...mine sound like rattle snakes most of the time. Looks like there are a couple on EGay too...

AW-650SP | eBay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I put Sony Xplods in the back of my 97 KC with the Sony grills. It's real tight as far as getting the rear seat to clear, but it'll clear if I pull on the seat as I lower or raise it. Most of the time I leave the seats up, anyway. In the front doors I used Infinity Kappa component speakers and a double-din, Aiwa AM/FM/Cassette/CD. Since it's an SE, it has the factory rear speaker amp under the driver's seat, which I left installed. I just adjusted the balance toward the front to compensate.


----------

